# SketchUp Startup?



## SketchUp Guru (27 Sep 2011)

Does anyone see the welcome screen when they start up SketchUp? Have you started it yesterday or today?


----------



## DaveyP (27 Sep 2011)

Hi Dave

I got the welcome screen.. but only because the 'show at start up' box was ticked

I unticked the box and now it doesn't show.. unless of course you wanted to see it 

If you do then click on Help / Welcome to Sketch Up


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Sep 2011)

Well, yes. I know how to see it. Did you notice anything about the screen?


----------



## DaveyP (27 Sep 2011)

I did notice that it said "SketchUp Pro Case Study: Dave Richards"

But I've never heard of him


----------



## SketchUp Guru (27 Sep 2011)

Yeah. Me neither. :roll:


----------



## Shultzy (29 Sep 2011)

A nice article Dave. What I didn't like about the welcome screen was the redirection to IE7, and I couldn't see the drawings. Putting the link into Firefox and everything was normal.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 Sep 2011)

I wonder why you couldn't see the drawings in IE. SketchUp is set up to use IE as the default browser for stuff and I expect that's part of it. I think that welcome screen is an HTML thingy anyway.

And thank you.


----------



## Eric The Viking (2 Oct 2011)

Later...

Dave, I must confess I usually 'tune-out' the splash screen, and it wasn't until I happened on this thread I realised it was your drawing (I'm thick: Steve M. also mentioned it this w/e but it didn't sink in!).

The article is nice, albeit short (I grabbed the URL from IE and opened it in a 'decent' browser!), but all the Fine Woodworking pictures have been removed, replaced with "!" in a warning triangle. I assume it's a copyright issue, and it's a bit mean of them really, as it otherwise would have shown both you and them in a good light.

Notwithstanding, well done!

E.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Oct 2011)

Hi Eric,

Thank you.

There should be no copyright issue for the images. They are there with permission. They aren't displaying for me, either, though. 

They just moved the blog to a new blog template and I think they balled up the links. I just got the following from Google:



> This happens from time-to-time. There is an infrastructure change on the backend. It should self-correct within the hour.


----------

